# What turbo tax? CANADA



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with doing taxes via Turbo Tax (Canada edition). What version do I need to be able to file with my T4 and my Uber earnings/expenses.

Can I do it with Basic, Standard, or what edition do I need? I noticed they have a Home and Business edition but its pretty expensive.


----------



## mtl514 (Aug 30, 2015)

Better go with SutioTax, it's not really good on the eyes but it is solid. If you are used to doing paper returns then this will be easy for you. Also, it's free for 20 and less returns. 

For Uber, you need to add the form T2125 in which you report it as business income and deduct all expenses on that form.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

What do we use for business name on the form?


----------



## mtl514 (Aug 30, 2015)

LondonONTdriver said:


> What do we use for business name on the form?


If you have not registered your business in any way then just put in your first and last name.


----------

